
Why Python uses 0-based indexing - kamaraju
http://python-history.blogspot.com/2013/10/why-python-uses-0-based-indexing.html
======
downerending
Better than nothing, but best to just read Dijkstra's article on the subject.
(Spoiler: Because zero-based indexing is dramatically better than any
alternative.)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
The spoiler would be a bit better with some hint as to _why_ Dijkstra said
zero-based was dramatically better.

~~~
downerending
The note is here and just one-page. You should read it. But, I'd summarize as
zero-based indexing and its partner half-open intervals are a win for
simplicity and reliability of code and thinking in general.

[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD08xx/E...](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD08xx/EWD831.html)

